# best plant bulbs in various sizes?



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

In my fish room I have racks of tanks. No need for fancy 6543K bulbs, this is just for propagation and producing stuff that will eventually go into a tank with fancy 6543K bulbs. Actually something dimmer is easier on the eyes with multiple rows of tanks. And if most of the energy is sent on plant friendly frequencies, you might be able to get by with fewer tubes which saves electricity so maybe you can afford to run another fancy show tank.

(Note tht 6543K is a joke on needing an exact K number for a certain effect )

There is the classic Sylvania GroLux at a T12 size. Nice spectrum for plants, but it sucks 8 more watts per tube than the T8. And I just picked up a T5 Coralife fixture.

What are some optimal plant tubes at the T8, T5 and T5HO?

I've noticed some T8's by Zoo Med. Are these any good?

Coralife has a T5 "plant bulb" with a dominant green spike, which seems to be a total joke to me... Anything better than this out there in T5?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't be much help with the T-5 bulbs. I personally think they are much more than is needed for a planted tank 

I do use Zoo Med's T-8 bulbs though. I prefer the 8800K bulbs but I can't remember the name of them right now. I like their "pinkish" color as it tends to intensify the reds in the plants and fish. I currently have 3 of these over one of my 75g tanks (along with 110w of 9325K CF). In another 75g tank I have three Zoo Med 8800K bulbs mixed with three Zoo Med 6500K bulbs. So far, plants are growing well.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What's your concern about 8 watts. At 8 extra watts x 12 hours a day = 96 watt hours x 365 days a year = 35040 watt hours extra a year = 35.040 KWH x the national average of ten cents a KWH = $3.50 a year.

The GroLux std bulb should be used with the GroLux WS but it is not a necessity (I was told this by a Sylvania rep). They also have no plans on producing a GroLux in a CF bulb. I wish they would.

Zoo Med doesn't offer spectral output graphs for their bulbs on their website so you don't know what you will be getting.

All Coralife bulbs have that humongous green spike..........well, except the actinic.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

What is the question you're really asking? You seem to have enough of a system worked out to have a number of tanks + lights for raising plants, seem to know enough about this or that bulb to point out its deficiencies, yet still can't arrive at you own solution. 

This is would be like saying, "Girls like guys who are sensitive and handsome, but not pushy or rude. How do I get one to go out with me?". 

The answer seems clear to me. Why don't you just buy a few that are close to daylight and see what happens?


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt said:


> What's your concern about 8 watts. At 8 extra watts x 12 hours a day = 96 watt hours x 365 days a year = 35040 watt hours extra a year = 35.040 KWH x the national average of ten cents a KWH = $3.50 a year.


It's more than just one tube. I have six rows of 4 foot tanks. So, the tubes start adding up. One row has a 6-tube TekLight. The rest I want to be more responsible in my use of coal fired electrical plants.

Perhaps I'm just geeking out on this...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

erik Loza said:


> What is the question you're really asking? You seem to have enough of a system worked out to have a number of tanks + lights for raising plants, seem to know enough about this or that bulb to point out its deficiencies, yet still can't arrive at you own solution.


I know of several bulbs, some of them fascinating, but I didn't see any GrowLux type tubes in T8 and T5. I'm hoping that there are lots of fluorescent tube geeks out there that read this forum that have seen such tubes.



> This is would be like saying, "Girls like guys who are sensitive and handsome, but not pushy or rude. How do I get one to go out with me?".


No, what I am thinking is that maybe I could have two GrowLux tubes that produce the plant useful light of three daylight tubes. That's like getting one tube free on multiple fixtures...

I think that this is like asking to have my cake and eat it too 



> The answer seems clear to me. Why don't you just buy a few that are close to daylight and see what happens?


I might have to do that. But, maybe there's another option. There are lots of smart people at this forum, so why not ask.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

:boxing:


> What is the question you're really asking? You seem to have enough of a system worked out to have a number of tanks + lights for raising plants, seem to know enough about this or that bulb to point out its deficiencies, yet still can't arrive at you own solution.
> 
> This is would be like saying, "Girls like guys who are sensitive and handsome, but not pushy or rude. How do I get one to go out with me?".


 

Ow, ow, ow, ow, ouch, ouch, ouch!

THAT ONE HURT.

Someone is grumpy at the keyboard. :Jimbo205 ducks flying objects:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ruki said:


> I know of several bulbs, some of them fascinating, but I didn't see any GrowLux type tubes in T8 and T5. I'm hoping that there are lots of fluorescent tube geeks out there that read this forum that have seen such tubes.


The smaller diameter sized linear fluorescents and CF bulbs are lagging behind in development for plant/aquarium appropriateness compared to the T10 and T12's.

I had asked Sylvania if they had any plans on producing a GroLux CF in 55/65 watts. They do not. The red phosphour Sylvania uses is VERY expensive and this is why you don't see other brands with such high energy outout in the 650+ nanometer range.


----------

